# Cotton As Wick And How Often To Replace And Why?



## ET (23/2/14)

ok so i hear about boiling cotton and also about replacing cotton very often. boiling i guess removes some latent chemicals, but why change the cotton every day?


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

I change mine everytime I change flavour or every other day (recently every day maybe more than once) it depends on whether its still wicking effectively or maybe I had a dry hit and burnt it a bit but cotton is cheap and new wicks taste and work better. Replacing cotton is quick and easy so why not.


----------



## Tornalca (23/2/14)

All the questions about cotton here. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/652/

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

